# hooking computer to 5.1 inputs



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Any advatge to this ???? I have HDMI graphics card hooked to tv... from computer.. Sound is hooked in stereo now ... Is this worth the trouble ???


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think so,... I've had my computer set-up hooked into 5.1 for years, I love it. Well worth the trouble. Can't quite see what you have going there, but I don't think that will give you 5.1? Going from memory,... seems like the Sound Cards' outputs are:
Blue = Line in
Green = Front speaker out
Pink = Mic in
Orange = Center/Sub speaker out
Black = Rear speaker out
Grey = Side speaker out

A little more info and we could better help you.
Are you looking to get 5.1 or ???
What sound card and receiver are you using?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

oN my sound card I can switch the outputs to make the green the L&R Fornts , Then the blue RL & RR, the pink can be used for sub or front channel.. You use it thru the programing on the built in audio card..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’d need to send the computer output signals to a 5.1 multichannel input on the receiver. I can’t read the receiver’s nomenclature on your picture, so I’m not sure if it has those inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Great .. Thanks wayne.. Thats what it is .. It is a 5.1 input on the reciever... This will work great .. I mainly use the computer on my big screen for watching blu ray and also Net flix.. I also have been known to watch a ton of youtube videos when bored.. I built my computer about 6 months ago .. I got all my parts from tiger direct and ebay.. It has a 512 graphics card with hdmi out , it has a 5.1 surround sound blaster , (2) 1 TB hard drives .. right now it is running xp MCE .. It has a duo core proccessor 2.4 gig, and right now 4 gigs of DDR2 ram.. I am waiting until I get my entertainment center built ( Probably 1X12 shelfs ) before I install the computer in the cabinet... Once again thanks for the help


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

When you all hook up your different compnents do you use the TV inputs for the video and just tje audio on the A/V Reciever or everything thru the A/V Reciever and run to one input on the TV.. I was just wonderering because MY VSX-516 has compnenets but no HDMI so I have to use the HDMI port on my TV to hook to the output on my HDMI switcher. I was told that components will only produce 720i.... and to get tru 1080i you have to use HDMI so thats why I have it hooked to the tv this way... One day maybe I will get a new A/V Reciever.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you considered using coax S/PDIF or optical Toslink digital audio connection from your soundcard to the AVR? Less chance of hum pickup and a more sure way of getting 5.1 audio input.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats an idea I spent alot on the motherboard and such so I will probably upgrade and get a better sound card here in the near future


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

depending on your motherboard you may be able to get toslink out right off the board via an add on

for example
on my media center pc i used an epox mother board, i was running into issues getting audio out of the machine and for like $5 there was an add on card from epox that let me get toslink out directly of the mother board (it wasn't a pci card or anything like that, it was a card that had a 7ish pin connection right of the mb via some jumpers)

may be worth a try


----------

